# Since everyone's showing theirs...



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 27, 2006)

View attachment Tara copy.jpg
...I'll show some of mine. Here's a cartoon of my friend Tara.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 27, 2006)

View attachment Kim Harem copy.jpg

And one of Sable from NAAFA


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 27, 2006)

And something a little off-topic...
View attachment M Bison color copy2.jpg


----------



## NintendoXcore (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah, M. Bison.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 27, 2006)

Gorgeous stuff, Bruce.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I like it Bruce.

I have to admit, though, I expected naked pictures because of the title. But drawings are a lovely compromise!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have to admit, though, I expected naked pictures because of the title. But drawings are a lovely compromise!



HAHA FOOL YOU!!

Thanks for the compliments, nonetheless.


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2006)

Bruce, you're very good at this stuff! I like it.


----------



## pasazz (Sep 27, 2006)

Love the Tara one!! Ahhh I want one


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome.. I love the art..


----------



## rainyday (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like the spunk of the girl ones. These are great.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 28, 2006)

Really excellent stuff! Thanks for sharing it.

Brenda


----------



## roundbird (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Great drawings, Bruce!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 28, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Awesome.. I love the art..



Thanks, Evie. I just sent you a friends request on myspace, by the way.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I really like the spunk of the girl ones. These are great.



Thanks. I have several more where those came from, I'll have to get around to uploading them sometime.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 28, 2006)

Again, many thanks to all who appreciate the work. I'll post more sometime soon.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 28, 2006)

If only boots like that were a reality, not fantasy. Cute stuff!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like your art...good stuff. And can I get a friends request on myspace also....was going to add you once, but you have it set with security question. 
Stacey


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Bruce. Very nice I likey


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 28, 2006)

ooohh great drawings!!


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 29, 2006)

I love these so much!!!!!! You are an amazing artist.

I can only imagine what other hidden talents you are keeping a secret from us. 

Keep sharing!

HugKiss aka Kathie


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 29, 2006)

great stuff Bruce


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 29, 2006)

I found this old sketch in the desk drawer...I inked it and scanned it just now. It's my exgirlfriend as part of a Stripperella spoof. For years, people told my ex that she looked like Pamela Anderson's fat counterpart, so I felt that Stripperella needed a fat counterpart of her own.
View attachment Karen Striprerella copy.jpg

PS this is no exaggeration, my ex really was this big (thanks to me)!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 1, 2006)

And one more from the vault...
View attachment goth BBW night copy.jpg

Any chance of catching any goth nights at east coast BBW parties???


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 1, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> I love these so much!!!!!! You are an amazing artist.
> 
> I can only imagine what other hidden talents you are keeping a secret from us.



I'm pretty good at frisbee, too.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And one more from the vault...
> View attachment 10223
> 
> Any chance of catching any goth nights at east coast BBW parties???


these are all so great.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad you all liked, thanks for the kind words. I'll put more up as I find them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, you're really talented, Bruce! Awesome!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 4, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And one more from the vault...
> View attachment 10223
> 
> Any chance of catching any goth nights at east coast BBW parties???




Ok I don't post much but I just had to add this. I have one that Bruce did a long time ago of me. I love this one and I show it to everyone. So I wanted to add it to the picture show. I hope you all like it.


Hugs
Anna


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 4, 2006)

You were always one of my favorite models, Anna...much love to you and Tony!


----------



## Anna (Oct 4, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> You were always one of my favorite models, Anna...much love to you and Tony!




Aww thanks hon. Hey we are coming for a visit right after Christmas. Hope to see you.

Hugs
Anna


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 7, 2006)

I like these...very playful!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 7, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> View attachment 10099
> 
> And one of Sable from NAAFA



I love them all but this is my favorite so far....she has such a sassy pose! I love it! :smitten:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 7, 2006)

SilkyAngela said:


> I love them all but this is my favorite so far....she has such a sassy pose! I love it! :smitten:



That's Sable for ya!


----------

